# Is there a "Reformed" eschatology?



## Don Kistler (Jul 27, 2020)

Is there an eschatology that is accepted by most "Reformed" folks? I know a few of the English Puritans were historic pre-mil. Iain Murray wrote "The Puritan Hope" showing that many Puritans were post-mil. Many Reformed Baptists today are a-mil. I think most reject the preterist view. But is there one that you could point to and say, "That's the Reformed view of eschatology?" 

If this is not the right forum for this, feel free to put it where it belongs.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 27, 2020)

From what I have read, the amillennial, premillennial, and postmillennial views all have a place within the Reformed tradition, though certain extreme variants of each perspective _may_ be beyond the pale.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jul 27, 2020)

From what I have observed among Reformed circles, amillennial views seem to be the most common among pastors and other teachers. Partial-preterist Postmillenial views are relatively common, and historic premillennial and historicist postmillenial views seem to be the rarity. You are probably more likely to find historicist postmillenials in denominations that subscribe to the original Westminster Confession, like the Presbyterian Reformed Church, or the Free Church of Scotland (Continuing). I hope this is helpful.


----------



## User20004000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> From what I have read, the amillennial, premillennial, and postmillennial views all have a place within the Reformed tradition, though certain extreme variants of each perspective _may_ be beyond the pale.



The Westminster standards speaks of only one “general resurrection” followed by the judgment. Doesn’t historical premillennialism require two resurrections if not also two judgements?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerRay (Jul 27, 2020)

Don Kistler said:


> Is there an eschatology that is accepted by most "Reformed" folks? I know a few of the English Puritans were historic pre-mil. Iain Murray wrote "The Puritan Hope" showing that many Puritans were post-mil. Many Reformed Baptists today are a-mil. I think most reject the preterist view. But is there one that you could point to and say, "That's the Reformed view of eschatology?"
> 
> If this is not the right forum for this, feel free to put it where it belongs.


Historicism, especially of the postmillennial type (though there were premillennial historicists, such as Goodwin), was the dominant view of Revelation until the 1800s. In the 1800s, things started shifting toward idealism and futurism. In the 1900s, idealism became dominant in Reformed circles. Preterism has always been a fringe view, and was most popular among the Reconstructionists of the late 1900s.


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jul 27, 2020)

RWD said:


> The Westminster standards speaks of only one “general resurrection” followed by the judgment. Doesn’t historical premillennialism require two resurrections if not also two judgements?


Usually Reformed Premillenials have an edited version of the WCF. The American Presbyterian Church and Bible Presbyterian Church do this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Unique Name (Jul 27, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Usually Reformed Premillenials have an edited version of the WCF. The American Presbyterian Church and Bible Presbyterian Church do this.


Do you know if the Reformation Study Bible by Editor RC Sproul contain altered or original versions of the WCF and catechisms?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 27, 2020)

RWD said:


> The Westminster standards speaks of only one “general resurrection” followed by the judgment. Doesn’t historical premillennialism require two resurrections if not also two judgements?



The question to ask there is were the statements in chapters 32 and 33 meant to exclude the type of premillennialism held by the likes of Thomas Goodwin et al? I have heard it claimed that William Twisse was premillennial. May anyone confirm whether or not this assertion is accurate?


----------



## User20004000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The question to ask there is were the statements in chapters 32 and 33 meant to exclude the type of premillennialism held by the likes of Thomas Goodwin et al? I have heard it claimed that William Twisse was premillennial. May anyone confirm whether or not this assertion is accurate?



I was talking more in terms of the catechism that identifies one general resurrection and judgment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 27, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have heard it claimed that William Twisse was premillennial.



Yes. He either wrote a preface to some other premil work, or wrote a premil tract himself. The tricky thing is that it isn't "historic" premil like we would see today, nor is it Dispensational.

You might hear people say that person x in the church was historic premil. That is false. They would have been historicist premil (though not necesssarily seeing the pope as antichrist). In other words, they saw history unfolding in revelation, and then tacking on premil conclusions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 27, 2020)

Article 37 of the Belgic Confession is the official eschatology of Reformed churches. You don't even need a chart to understand it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## W.C. Dean (Jul 27, 2020)

Unique Name said:


> Do you know if the Reformation Study Bible by Editor RC Sproul contain altered or original versions of the WCF and catechisms?



Perhaps someone here that owns one can assist you. I do not own a copy of the RSB, but Ligonier's website does not specify what creeds are found therein. I believe Dr. Sproul held to one of the revisions of the WCF, and then he still had pretty major exceptions. 

The Reformation Heritage Study Bible contains the 1647, unedited WCF, Catechisms, and the Three Forms of Unity, along with the ancient creeds.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 27, 2020)

Guido's Brother said:


> Article 37 of the Belgic Confession is the official eschatology of Reformed churches. You don't even need a chart to understand it.


It goes nicely with chapter 32 and 33 of the Westminster Confession. One could say that the statements of both confessions constitute a true Reformed eschatology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 27, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> From what I have read, the amillennial, premillennial, and postmillennial views all have a place within the Reformed tradition, though certain extreme variants of each perspective _may_ be beyond the pale.


True, but a dispensational premillennial view is not acceptable within the bounds of Reformed orthodoxy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 31, 2020)

From what I have seen in Reformed and Presbyterian churches, and in Calvinistic Baptist churches, the Amillennial view is the most widely taught and accepted — though what I have seen is admittedly limited.


----------

